# MTH Dash 8 dimensions



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi 

I am intrigued by though I have never purchased or even SEEN an MTH Dash 8 in person. Can anyone give the length width and height of an MTH 1:32 Dash 8? Perhaps a close up photo?


Nate


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

roughly 25 - 26" L by 4"W , Joe


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

fantastic, thanks! What is the height?


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

The MTH 2007 RailKing #! Gauge Catalog gives these dimensions..
28-1/4" Long
6" High 
3-3/4" Wide


----------

